# Hiawatha Bicycle Identification Help



## rose359 (Nov 20, 2015)

I got this Hiawatha (Made by Huffman for Gambles) bicycle from the wife of the original owner. At first, I thought it was a Hawthorne. He used it for newspaper delivery in Minneapolis in the 1940s.  It has been hanging from a garage ceiling for about 40 years (the age of the garage).  

I searched the frame for a serial number but found none, so I need a clue where to look.  Unfortunately, it was repainted many years ago.  It has no fenders, but otherwise appears complete.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! looks like a late prewar or early postwar to me.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 22, 2015)

Did you look under the Bottom Bracket, numbers may be filled with paint, nearly everyone used brush-on paint  years ago and it goes on thick.


----------

